# 9 speed shifter with 9 or 10 front derailleur?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

My chain came off while front shifting. 
Have 9sp 105 shifter, 9sp chain, 9sp front derailleur,
10 speed shimano r600 crank.
To improve shifting, should I get 10sp chain &/or
front derailleur?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Your front derailer doesn't care what speeds are in back. You need to adjust the limit screws.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

samh said:


> My chain came off while front shifting.
> Have 9sp 105 shifter, 9sp chain, 9sp front derailleur,
> 10 speed shimano r600 crank.
> To improve shifting, should I get 10sp chain &/or
> front derailleur?


Before spending any money, I'd first check and adjust the FD. There are basically 5 steps to doing so. Height, angle, low/ high limits and cable tension/ trim. *Shimano* has online *tech docs* that will guide you in that process.

Just a couple of FYI's.... 10 speed chains are less than 1/2 of a mm narrower than their 9 speed counterparts- similar for FD cages. The R600 cranksets chainrings are very slightly closer together, so if the chain dropped _inside_ (towards the BB) it's conceivable that going to a 10 speed chain would help there, but (as stated) I'd first get the FD dialed in, then reassess front shifting.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

R600 cranks/rings will work flawlessly with 9 speed Shimano drivetrain!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Like others - your problem is probably the limit screws. But you should just go through each and every step in installing and adjusting the FD (find an online guide and start at step 1!). FD adjustment is kind of tricky, and I've found at least when learning how to do it, it's really important to go through all the steps.


----------

